

How We Measure Customer Happiness - laumac
https://flightfox.com/business/how-we-measure-customer-happiness

======
jib
Gallup recommends a 3 question version. Net promoter, how likely are you to
keep using services in the future and overall happiness. I like that balance.
Happy doesn't matter unless you will keep buying. Keeping buying doesn't
matter if the reason you are only one providing, but customer actually not
happy, etc.

~~~
todsul
That does sound like a nice balance, but there's also value in having a single
number. We noticed this going to our current two question system.

For example, with only one question, you can get anyone to rate at any time
with a single click of a link (e.g. in an email). As soon as you have more
than one question, customers have to visit a form with multiple fields and
click a submit button.

This may not sound like a big deal, but it is. Also, having a single, easy to
understand number helps us engrain the NPS in everything we do. Everyone on
our team knows our NPS. Our experts even have their own NPS. They can recite
each others' most recent scores. It's not easy to get an obscure metric like
NPS engrained into everything like that.

That said, I do particularly like the question about repeat custom. We can
measure it from our data, but intent to repeat sounds interesting.

------
ckeck
Great article Todd! Thank you for sharing your experience. Would be good to
hear more about how you engaged with your customers post-survey which is one
of the most important aspects of Net Promoter. Driving to that direct
engagement (to either ask for referrals/recommendations from Promoters or
recover Detractors).

We're very excited to have recently launched Promoter.io (www.promoter.io), a
platform built specifically to help companies not only measure and track their
NPS, but drive more valuable/actionable insights out of the data and open-
ended feedback. We also heavily streamline the process of customer engagement
post-survey.

We don't allow customers to change (or "break") the survey. Standard single
question with an open-ended follow-up about the score.

One important aspect to keep in mind about Net Promoter is that you're
attempting to identify what is causing the most loyal customers to feel that
strongly about your brand, and who WOULD (not just who is) recommend/refer
your brand. Once you know who would you can directly engage those Promoters to
drive referral business you might otherwise never see. It's there.

------
loopjames
David Skok wrote a great article about measuring customer engagement here:
[http://www.forentrepreneurs.com/customer-
engagement/](http://www.forentrepreneurs.com/customer-engagement/)

HubSpot's CHI is a great metric too.

~~~
todsul
It's interesting you mention this because a lot of typical SaaS metrics don't
apply to us. Or at least they're not primary concerns. In many cases we try to
minimize user engagement. Engagement is time and time is money.

Similarly, when we talk about NPS to SaaS founders, they seem less interested
(for good reasons I imagine). But NPS still does seem quite universal.

